# [systemd] vs init.d

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'ai une interrogation après la mise en place de systemd.

Ayant mis en place systemd et n'ayant plus openrc au demarrage, je voulais savoir si /etc/init.d etait encore utile ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Non, sauf si tu souhaite utiliser la couche de compatibilité sysVrc de systemd pour lancer des services.

Par contre /etc/conf.d peut-être utilisé par des services systemd.

Après les paquets continuerons à installer des fichiers à cet endroit, car openRC reste l'init officiel de Gentoo et sa dépendance n'est, pour l'instant, pas optionnelle.

----------

